# Office Christmas Party



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am catering an Office Christmas Party for 30 and they want Beef Brisket. I need ideas for a starch side dish. Last year i served roasted potatoes with onions and rosemary for the hot starch side (with roast beef). It will need to be cooked in advance and travel about 20 minutes to be put into chafing dishes at the site.

Hopefully something not requiring alot of prep; as in mashed potatoes. 
Thanks!!


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Roasted baby red or yukon potatoes, cippolini onion, rosemary, salt & pepper, olive oil.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Kristen, but as stated, last year I served roasted potatoes with onions and rosemary for the hot starch side (with roast beef).


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

is there a reason that won't work this year?


----------



## uptownkevin (Sep 15, 2006)

What about mashed potatoes? Ok, I am sure you already thought of it but have ruled it out. So how about a butternut squash puree, or even mashed sweet potatoes? Add some cayenne pepper to take away the sweet and get it further on the savory side; that way it won't seem like baked yams or sweet potato casserole. Or there is always some sort of root vegetable puree. I find that roasted potatoes don't end up traveling as well in a hot box. And I don't know where you are located, but what about polenta or cheese grits?

-Kevin


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd go with potato latkes, it's authentic to the brisket.

Shred and rinse some potatoes, bind with egg white, sour cream, and herbs. Pan fry to brown, finish in the oven, shingle in the hotel pan, and bring to the chafer. 

They won't hold hot as well as mashed, but it's easier to figure portioning when you prepare 40-50 individual pancakes, rather than trying to guess at mashed potatoes.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

How about cutting out potatoes altogether and doing lots and lots of yorkshire puds. I think you do similar in US n call them popovers. They can be made the day before n warmed. Then u can do some starchy veg. Glazed parsnips will hold well.

If You want a potato thing, mashed potatoes and swede (rutabaga?) with lots of butter and pepper would work.In Scotland we call it Clapshot.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

They don't want the same items as last year.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied, but I was just told that they would like a rice dish for their starch this year. Happy Cooking to one and all!!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm late to this party since you've already decided on a rice dish, but I wanted to add a comment. I've been asked for twice baked potatoes for 3 different parties this season. I thought that was a little strange since I've never offered them before. Comfort food in a bad economy, maybe?


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks lentil, but i am relieved they asked for a rice dish, because the other menu items are numerous and time consuming enough.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I agree! I'd take a rice dish over twiced baked, too!


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

So how was the party? Is it successful? I was wondering what would be good this coming new year...


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

The party was a huge success, I served what I named "Emerald Rice" for the starch and they loved it, it was basmati rice (made with chicken stock) with chopped scallions, Italian Parsley and Pistachios (?). I am so glad I decided not to do a potato dish for a starch again, this was soooo simple. 
Happy New Years to all the foodies!!


----------



## smithjohnson (Dec 8, 2009)

I know I'm late to reply, but just wanted to say that your recipe caught my attention and I would love to try it once. Thanks for sharing it!
-------------------------
London Caterers


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

I am also late replying to your post - I hope you like it as much as they did!!


----------

